# Nass - 8/15 (Dick Tickler's Notch photo tour)



## Greg (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry for the delayed report. Got rolling yesterday morning around 7:30. 4-way>BSB>Cemetery>FKC>DTN>Cornwall DH>Hinman>Scov twisties. Ended up doing 8.1 miles.

I cleared the cemetery from Scoville to the fire road in one pass - no breaks, no dabs. Can't say I've ever done that before. next goal was to clear the FKC non-stop. I was denied on the last upper ledge, a spot I've cleared several times. I was moving on the ride. Next was a foray into Dick Tickler's Notch. I decided to snap a bunch pf pics of the drops and rollers in there. Tough trail to ride smoothly, but it's improving. I walked all the stunts. I can see myself riding some of the rollers and rocky spines someday. Here's the photo tour:

First major tech area. 30" drop looker's right, gnar spine looker's left:






Looking down:





Next drop (4+ footer):










Another 3+ footer:










Looking back up to the 3+ footer drop:





...which immediately sends you into this:





A lot steeper than it looks. Left line is steep loose roller. Right line is rock roller into a 30"+ drop. Far left line (out of view) is the pussy path. That's the way I went.  Looking up to give a better idea of pitch:





Gnar:


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2009)

Last big roller. Either go left:





Or right under tree:





Looking back up to the last tech area. From here, you're dropped out right towards the top of the Cornwall DH:





The pics really don't do the pitch nor height up this stuff any justice. Lots of other smaller rocky stuff in between all these major areas. Pretty crazy 0.8 mile of trail! 2kneees, MR evil and Austin would love it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good ride.  Clearing the cemetery in one shot from Scoville is impressive.  I was contemplating how possible that would be while on the ride today.  I guess I know the answer now.  Nice work!



Greg said:


> Looking down:



That looks like Camel Toe, IIRC Trev rolled it when we were in there.  I couldn't get the entrance lined up...


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a good ride.  Clearing the cemetery in one shot from Scoville is impressive.  I was contemplating how possible that would be while on the ride today.  I guess I know the answer now.  Nice work!



Yeah, it seemed pretty easy actually. I think the short ride down from E. Chippens got more warmed up enough so it wasn't so bad.



bvibert said:


> That looks like Camel Toe, IIRC Trev rolled it when we were in there.  I couldn't get the entrance lined up...



That right line in this pic is totally rideable. I was being conservative riding in there solo and with my cell phone bouncing around in a pocket which has no zipper.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of those pics are making me drool. Once this heat wave passes Darkhelmet will have to hit Dick Tickler's.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yeah, it seemed pretty easy actually. I think the short ride down from E. Chippens got more warmed up enough so it wasn't so bad.
> 
> .



The last time I did the cemetray with Trev I cleaned the entire thing from the parking lot to the bottom of the FKC. Trev only had one dab in a muddy spot in the middle of a rock garden.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> That right line in this pic is totally rideable. I was being conservative riding in there solo and with my cell phone bouncing around in a pocket which has no zipper.



Yes it is, if I could have gotten the entrance lined up correctly I would have hit it.  I gave it a few tries and moved on.


----------



## Trev (Aug 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes it is, if I could have gotten the entrance lined up correctly I would have hit it.  I gave it a few tries and moved on.



Yea, the entrance is a bit sketchy, Brian and I lined up to it 2 or 3 times each. The trail is uphill with a slipperly ledge like rock where you have to turn nearly 90 degrees to line up for the roller and the ledge itself was very slippery due to the weather that run.

The line up kind of reminds me for Rueler's Jewels.. in the sense that you need to roll into the roller but the line up is difficult... obviously it's a trail vs. wooden built up.. but.. that might make the overall feel of the approach a bit more understandable.

It's a pretty darn kewl roller... that's for sure!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

ahahaha Dick Ticklers..lol..


----------



## 2knees (Aug 17, 2009)

that doesnt look like the nassahegan i've seen......

nice pics greg.


----------



## rueler (Aug 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yeah, it seemed pretty easy actually. I think the short ride down from E. Chippens got more warmed up enough so it wasn't so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> That right line in this pic is totally rideable. I was being conservative riding in there solo and with my cell phone bouncing around in a pocket which has no zipper.



You probably noticed that all of the major rollers and drops have bypasses or alternate routes...that right line on the "camel toe" is the alternate route. It's VERY rideable. You'll clean it right away...the tough part is getting your line right after hopping up the rock up that leads into this area.


----------

